# keeping sandwich rolls fresh?



## ron55 (Jul 18, 2006)

I love fresh baked sandwich rolls from the super market, crunchy on the outside and soft inside, but if I buy 5 rolls on sunday for sandwich's during the week by the next day or so they no longer have that crisp outside!
Any tips on keeping the rolls fresh during the week?


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

WeI aint quite sure whut is a fresh baked sandwich roll of coruse..but if it take some kind of meat in the middle try it like this. Keep em in the wrapper..and stick em in the box if they getttin down to getting too long in the tooth..this usually happen in week two. When it come show time drag em out and either brush em down with XXX virgin greek olive oyl..or if you a lazy boy squirt em with Olive Oyl Flavor Pam and toast em up slightly on the top rack of the the gaseous grill. Yankees can do it in the oven even. Swear sometimes they just eat the bread and skip the meat. Now I talking hambugers..hot dawgs..pushed pork..ground frog legs etc. In other words it et al. If if taste good on bread..good bread will make it taste mo betta. Now if it develop some mold dont worry about it. That is the same as pennicliin. Good for whut ails ya etc. If you feeding it to yups just dont mention it was moldy. Whut folks do not know cant hurt em is how I was taught..wink wink.

bigweheel


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Keep them in the freezer- not the fridge- and let them thaw a few minutes before you want to use them.


----------



## valonso (Jul 13, 2006)

aggreed, i have kept bread rools in the freezer for a month, aand when i took them out to use they were perfect


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I get the bread for my shop from an artisan bakery and they recommend I store it in the freezer. I have to place an order that's bigger than what I can use right away to meet the minimum. You're right, it's perfect when I take it out. The fridge dries bread out, though.


----------

